# Operation Market Garden



## mike_cos (Sep 19, 2011)

As promised.....


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 19, 2011)

You look like a porn star.  ;)


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 19, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> You look like a porn star. ;)


From the 70's...


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 19, 2011)

SOWT said:


> From the 70's...


Oh yes of course..I forgot that part.  Thanks for filling that in!


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 19, 2011)

SOWT said:


> From the 70's...





Chopstick said:


> Oh yes of course..I forgot that part. Thanks for filling that in!


oh... I was... so you watch often porn movies, because my movies are very rares...


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like the Operation was a success and with very little "resistance" this time around.  



Chopstick said:


> You look like a porn star. ;)



He is. ;)  He just does this "Army Stuff" as a hobby.  lol


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 19, 2011)

LMAFOOOOOOOOOO! Mike you do know how to make me laugh!
Seriously though..great pics! Thanks for posting them. ;)

(ETA @ RM..so he is the Italian Soldier in the Italian Village People?)


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 19, 2011)

ok..ok... here is the pic the day after the jump.... is it better?


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 19, 2011)

Awwww..the Fu Man Chu is gone..and I am an antismoking zealot.  I need to break you of that nasty habit my friend.  :-|


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 19, 2011)

oh.. I don't smoke cigarettes... but the picture it takes....:cool:


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 19, 2011)

So you are a cigarette poser?  :confused:


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 19, 2011)

C-47 Dakota.....


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 19, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> So you are a cigarette poser? :confused:


No... I have an advertising contract with Camel....


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 19, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> No... I have an advertising contract with Camel....


Camel huh?  :-"


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 19, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> Camel huh? :-"


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 19, 2011)

Ooooooh the American Blend.  I see.


----------



## Headshot (Sep 19, 2011)

Just sayin....


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 19, 2011)

The OBJ....


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 19, 2011)

Freddie Mercury..DADT.


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 19, 2011)

Headshot said:


> Just sayin....
> 
> View attachment 4877


Bwahahahahaha..... was you in the 70's?


----------



## Headshot (Sep 19, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Bwahahahahaha..... was you in the 70's?



I saw the 70's up close and personal.  Even had a hippie van parked out in our field that served as a club house.


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 19, 2011)

Headshot said:


> I saw the 70's up close and personal. Even had a hippie van parked out in our field that served as a club house.


PICS! PICS! PICS!... LOL


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 19, 2011)

british buddy....


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 19, 2011)

American sound.....


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 19, 2011)

Did you see any Canucks there?


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 19, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> Did you see any Canucks there?


Absolutely yes sir.... I met my friend Sean... and others...very nice guys...






my friend Sean...


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## pardus (Sep 24, 2011)

Very cool Mike! 

If I can offer some advice about your filming technique though... Slow down when you are moving (panning) the camera.


----------



## mike_cos (Sep 25, 2011)

pardus said:


> Very cool Mike!
> 
> If I can offer some advice about your filming technique though... Slow down when you are moving (panning) the camera.


Thanks!.... sometimes films are not perfect cause the zoom was at maximum....


----------

